# Well this will help the gun control in my area



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Well with the Conneticut shooting and now this guy in my own town http://www.grandrapidsmn.com/news/article_73f17d2a-4d44-11e2-8f4d-0019bb2963f4.html, should be impossible to get a gun very soon. Every sporting goods store is sold out of AR's and are price gouging so badly on the mags already it ridiculous.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I use one of mine for competeive shooting and I wonder about thoes also. Around here it is not getting the gun as much as getting the call and clearance done.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

That sure doesn't help. With events like this happening and the up coming holidays I feel it is important to be a little more aware of what is happening around us. Traveling to visit family, doing that last minute shopping, or just standing in line at the supermarket, you never know what is going to happen. Never know when the next nut job is going to want try and out do the last one. Be safe and be prepared the world is becoming a messed up place. Be safe and everyone have a MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR! atriot: :thumbsup:


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

It's sad, in the last 5 years I have not left the house without a pistol on me. I just don't feel safe around people anymore...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

vtguy17 said:


> It's sad, in the last 5 years I have not left the house without a pistol on me. I just don't feel safe around people anymore...


 I have been armed for the last 12 years, I don't leave home with out my peace maker...I just had some jackass make a remark about me carrying a gun in the store the other day, " the first time in 12 years" I went up to him and said you don't know when or where a nut job may apear! "I was referring to him" He went on and on, my wife jumped his ass I said if you don't like it move...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have carried a gun concealed alot longer than the law has allowed, but you have always been able to carry open in Az., I grew up in a bad area in the west valley which let me see first hand some of the sickos out there, plus the gangs at an early age.

Eric, I suggest you carry it concealed, if a nut job does want to start something and he sees you first you would be his first target !


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I have carried a gun concealed alot longer than the law has allowed, but you have always been able to carry open in Az., I grew up in a bad area in the west valley which let me see first hand some of the sickos out there, plus the gangs at an early age.
> 
> Eric, I suggest you carry it concealed, if a nut job does want to start something and he sees you first you would be his first target !


I grew up in New york state so no concealed carry. I have been carrying concealed for a lot longer than 5 years but never felt I always had to. Just in the past 5 years I feel I cannot leave the house without a firearm. I have lived in Vermont for a while now and just like AZ there is no permit for concealed carry or open carry, as long as your not a felon you can carry whatever, wherever. We are lucky to live in one of the few states that still have decent gun laws.


----------



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

People get shot every day and now since the CT shooting everything involving a gun is getting media attention. Anyone see what Morgan Freeman wrote? He is exactly right.....the more the media focus on shootings and the shooter the more incentive for nutjobs who want the attention to get out there and do these kinds of things. Sheesh let the NRA say a statement, basically the same statement Bill Clinton said when he was Pres, everyone goes nuts even that idiot mayor in Chicago. Gun control is really working well there right Rahm....idiot.


----------

